# Crear luces robóticas con PIC



## DJ DRACO (Sep 18, 2008)

He descubierto por ahi un pic muy sencillo el 12F683, el cual se puede configurar fácilmente para controlar unos 4 servos, entre otras pequeñas cositas. tengo pensado utilizar este pic, el oscilador interno, entre otras funciones que tiene para manejar una luz robot, sencilla, casera.

pronto pondre el esquema electronico y mecanico de cómo construirla.

si alguien quiere aportar algo, me parece joya.

Para no usar el puerto de la pc, al programarlo podemos grabarle una secuencia en la memoria y listo.


saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 18, 2008)

Un pequeño pero interesante aporte:

http://www.electronicakmpos.es/
http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?p=r&user=kmpos87&page=2

Estas tambien son con pic pero usan el protocolo DMX512 que es el estandar en equipos de iluminacion modernos, lo que te permitiria tmb manejarlas con consolas de iluminacion 

Deberias postear el codigo del pic  
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 18, 2008)

gracias amigo, la verdad es qu n se mucho de pic's, pero me estoy metiendo como hice con audio y esas cosas.

espero que mas gente me ayude.

yo creo q estos links estan muy buenos.

voy a probar con ese circuito.

necesitaria si se consigue algun esquema de como montar una luz robotica, cualquiera.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 23, 2009)

Draco si querés pasa por acá que hay bastante 
Equipos de iluminacion (efectos, roboticas, algo de dmx, y mucho DIY) - Página 30 - Foros de Electrónica


----------

